# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Last night

## MIke R

There are simply.no words

image.jpg

----------


## MIke R

And again this morning heading out giant tuna fishing 

image.jpg

----------


## andynap

2 keepers

----------


## amyb

Gorgeous. Thanks,Mike

----------


## stbartshopper

Sunsets are a gift every night!

----------


## cec1

Beautiful . . . and you seem to have a "front row seat," morning & night, for great shots!

----------


## andynap

Hey Mike- bet you don't get to 50,000 posts. I keep going backwards.

----------

